# Meatloaf Loco Moco



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2021)

When you smoke a meatloaf bomb the night before might as well use some of the leftovers for breakfast.

Loco Moco meatloaf style!














For those that don’t know Loco Moco is a favorite Hawaiian breakfast dish that consists of rice, hamburger patty, fried egg and brown gravy. Sometimes they sub fired spam or linguine sausage for the hamburger patty. Teriyaki is sometimes subbed for the gravy.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 16, 2021)

You had me at gravy


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks good. I've only had it with spam before. Might give that a try.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Looks good. I've only had it with spam before. Might give that a try.



I really like it with linguica sausage. The place I ate it at the most made  one with spam, linguica  and the hamburger patty. Called it the surfers special.
Island style cafe in Waimea on the big island regular Loco Moco is a platter of rice, three hamburger patties and three eggs. Three breakfast in one!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 6, 2021)

" Loco Moco meatloaf style "   Now i know what it stands for, i can say its not just for breakfast anymore . 
That looks fantastic

David


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 6, 2021)

Not sure how I missed this Case, but dang does that look good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Not sure how I missed this Case, but dang does that look good!


Was just thinking about making Loco Moco. It’s been a while. Have eggs, left over rice all I need is a burger patty!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> " Loco Moco meatloaf style "   Now i know what it stands for, i can say its not just for breakfast anymore .
> That looks fantastic
> 
> David


Yeah I eat it for breakfast, lunch, dinner and all meals in between!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 6, 2021)

Yep! Plate me up chef. That looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 6, 2021)

Same here, plate me up big time! Looks good! Great job!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 7, 2021)

Wow! I missed this also, looks delicious! Suddenly very hungry! 

Ryan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 9, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Yep! Plate me up chef. That looks darn good.
> Jim





yankee2bbq said:


> Same here, plate me up big time! Looks good! Great job!





Brokenhandle said:


> Wow! I missed this also, looks delicious! Suddenly very hungry!
> 
> Ryan



Thank you! One of my favorite meals of all time!


----------

